
Despite U.S. demand, China refuses to commit to closing Houston consulate - aspenmayer
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/23/china-refuses-commit-close-houston-consulate-380220
======
aspenmayer
Related:

China orders closure of US consulate in Chengdu following Washington’s demand
to shut Chinese outpost in Houston

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23936652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23936652)

~~~
mytailorisrich
It's classic tit-for-tat / who blinks first.

US demand something. China refuses but demands US do the same... So US cannot
accept either and options are either stalemate (and de-escalate later) or to
continue to raise the stakes.

